
Self-XSS: Social engineering attack used to gain control of victim web accounts - jv22222
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-XSS
======
jv22222
I accidentally had the console open when going to google news and saw a
warning about this. See screenshot:

[https://imgur.com/a/wuCGuys](https://imgur.com/a/wuCGuys)

I hadn't heard of it before thought it might be interesting to share.

